# Found Texas Tortoise



## Bettie (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello,
Our friend recently found what looks to be a Texas Tortoise. It was crossing a very busy road and was about to be killed so he saved him from being smooshed. There was no natural, green space around so my best guess is that this is someone's escaped pet. 
It looks like a mature male, concave plastron, chin glands, wide anal scutes, about 7-8 inches in length. He is awesome, very handsome and appears to be very healthy. He is eating well, prickly pear pads, prickly pear fruit, some clover weeds, etc. Stools look healthy.
We have been researching and we are aware that he can not be released back into the wild due to risk of disease spread to wild colonies, not sure we would want to release him anyway considering that he could end up as road kill, captured for the Asian markets or become a victim of animal cruelty. We are also aware that in order to keep it legally, we have to obtain a permit, which doesn't sound all that easy to do. We are afraid that if TX Parks & Wildlife gets ahold of him, he will most likely be euthanized.
We want to do what is best for this tortoise and would like to see him live a long, happy, safe and healthy life. Does anyone know what we should do with him? Who has a permit who would be able to give him a home in San Antonio or nearby? Would anyone be able to take him in San Antonio? We do not want to see him used as a breeding Tortoise, sold in a pet store, crowded with too many other tortoises, etc.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Bettie, and welcome to the forum!

It sounds like you have it all together and I appreciate that you've saved this tortoise. I hope you are able to find someone to take him. We have quite a few members in Texas.


----------



## Bettie (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are some pics of the handsome guy (?)....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2014)

I think it's a female, Bettie. But sometimes it's hard to tell on the gopherus species.


----------



## Bettie (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks Yvonne! Whatever he/she is, it's awesome! I will try to get a pic of the concave plastron tomorrow and post it.


----------



## ascott (Jun 25, 2014)

> There was no natural, green space



What type of surrounding beyond the roadway was it? 



> We have been researching and we are aware that he can not be released back into the wild



This is not true...there are guidelines that are in play here that an experienced care giver can determine....see, if the tort is wild and was simply strolling and happened upon the roadway, it would not have known this but instead would have just kept trucking on...then when your friend removed the tort instead of moving it far away from the roadway in the direction it was going....but rather removed the tort...that did not automatically void the tortoise opportunity for being returned to the wild....did your friend expose the tortoise to other tortoise? Did your friend startle the tort to cause it to void its bladder? there are many variables in play---therefore, please do contact tortadise and acquire further educated assistance for this species of tortoise....please do this straight away and get the proper help before the opportunity for return is destroyed....

@tortadise


----------



## yillt (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to tortoise forum. He is a very smooth beautiful tortoise. Whether you keep him or not he is lucky that you saved him.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome. Texas parks and wildlife is pretty good with these guys. They certainly don't euthanize at all unless they are tested positive for a disease or carrying an infliction. This specimen is a young one. Best thing to do would be to release it. I can put you in touch with TXPW or you can take it further west into the rural areas and release it. Not very many people have permits, and most zoos or institutions just release them back into the wild after being tested.


----------



## Bettie (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for all of your replies. He was found wandering near IH-10 where there are only highways, busy roads and older, congested neighborhoods, no natural space. Any direction our friend could have pointed the tortoise to would have meant certain death.
Now we are conflicted about what to do with him.
Does everyone agree he is a Texas Tortoise?


----------



## Bettie (Jun 26, 2014)

..... he has not been exposed to any other tortoises


----------



## Elohi (Jun 26, 2014)

Anyone following this...
Would it be a good idea or bad idea to take him to government canyon or near it to release him? Government canyon is out off of 1604 and shaenfield/galm road. (Outside 1604)
Or is it just better to contact wildlife services and let them relocate him?


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortadise (Jun 26, 2014)

Elohi said:


> Anyone following this...
> Would it be a good idea or bad idea to take him to government canyon or near it to release him? Government canyon is out off of 1604 and shaenfield/galm road. (Outside 1604)
> Or is it just better to contact wildlife services and let them relocate him?
> 
> ...


TXPW will do exactly the same thing. I've smeared many people there direction. All they do is just release them in state parks within the range. The game wardens are very use to this down there. Sounds like a perfect place. 

And yes it is indeed a young Texas tortoise.


----------



## Bettie (Jun 26, 2014)

So, I should call TXPW then? Just want to do the right thing, what's best for the tortoise that is.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 26, 2014)

Bettie said:


> So, I should call TXPW then? Just want to do the right thing, what's best for the tortoise that is.


Yeah that would be your best bet really.


----------

